# are there no hunting clubs here



## moose_200828 (Dec 7, 2009)

i am looking for land to hunt or lease in walker cattossa or chattoga or just near there in northwest ga
please call me at 423 320 9246 if u got land to lease or aclub needing members


----------



## mudd (Dec 17, 2009)

talbot county hunt club looking for members for 10/11 - dues are 650 contact jake-mail@comcast.net


----------

